# Possible liver shunt



## Cocker+GoldenR (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi!!!
Last Saturday we took in a 12 month old Golden boy from a rescue group, he was found as a stray and came with a number of issues, HW positive, malnourished, anemic, he has been sick all week, very very lethargic and depressed, after running a whole bunch of tests, our vet told us that there is a strong possibility that he has a liver shunt , they did a bile serum test today and will have the results on Tuesday, if it comes back positive then we have a diagnosis. Has anyone been through this with their pup? can it be managed with diet and medication at least until he gets strong enough to go through surgery? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm sorry, I dont have any information for you, but I wanted to let you know Iam thinking about you and your pup and sending prayers.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am so sorry, will be praying for your boy.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Hope this works.... I did a search on liver shunts on the forum and came up with this: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/search.php?searchid=220879&pp=20 It also let me know that it is Shalva who has had a dog with a shunt that was repaired surgically. You might want to leave a message on her page or PM her.


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

Sorry that I don't know more about liver shunts. Just wanted to say that we're hoping for the best! Please keep us posted!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't know anything personally, but I found this website with info.

Canine Liver Shunt


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

and this one, I want to note the last paragraph at the bottom Prognosis. I understand surgery is always the best option because further damage occurs the longer the condition continues.

Canine Liver Shunt


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cocker&golden*

COCKER&GOLDEN

There is a dog called Ellie that was with As Good As Gold GOlden Ret. Rescue in Illinois (she may have been adopted), but she had to have a serious liver operation in New York and it was successful and she is doing very well.
Don't know if it the same problem as Zidanne has.

http://www.google.com/webhp?sourcei...gc.r_pw.&fp=85119c93305b22d6&biw=1366&bih=604


About 96,800 results (0.15 seconds) 








asgoodasgold.org - Ellie


asgoodasgold.org/component/content/article/2-news/118-ellie - Cached


As Good As Gold ... As a result, her blood doesn't get filtered by her liver the way it should and it results in extreme lethargy and excessive thirst. ... To have any chance of living a normal life, she will need surgery to correct this condition. ... so it's a good thing her foster brother and sister are both senior goldens, because she ...
►






asgoodasgold.org - asgoodasgold.org


asgoodasgold.org/component/content/frontpage/frontpage?start=5 - Cached


As a result, her blood doesn't get filtered by her liver the way it ...



Show more results from asgoodasgold.org





Videos Posted by As Good as Gold - Golden Retriever Rescue of ...


www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=456108904542&ref=mf - Cached


Ellie is a young golden girl with a liver deformity that causes extreme fatigue, excessive thirst and toxic buildup in her blood. She needs surgery to save ...




AsGoodAsGoldIL's Channel‏ - YouTube


www.youtube.com/user/AsGoodAsGoldIL - Cached


As Good as Gold - Golden Retriever Rescue of Northern Illinois is an all-volunteer ... Ellie is a two-year-old golden retriever that had a life-threatening liv... ... It would have killed her if she didn't have medical intervention. ... retriever with a life-threatening liver condition that causes extreme fatigue, ...


----------



## Cocker+GoldenR (Aug 26, 2011)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Hope this works.... I did a search on liver shunts on the forum and came up with this: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/search.php?searchid=220879&pp=20 It also let me know that it is Shalva who has had a dog with a shunt that was repaired surgically. You might want to leave a message on her page or PM her.


 
Thank You so much!! I am gonna PM her right now!!!!


----------



## Cocker+GoldenR (Aug 26, 2011)

Karen519 said:


> COCKER&GOLDEN
> 
> There is a dog called Ellie that was with As Good As Gold GOlden Ret. Rescue in Illinois (she may have been adopted), but she had to have a serious liver operation in New York and it was successful and she is doing very well.
> Don't know if it the same problem as Zidanne has.
> ...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cocker*

COCKER

Who did you PM?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Cocker+GoldenR said:


> Thank You so much!! I am gonna PM her right now!!!!


Super, I'm sure she'll be most helpful once she checks in. Is anyone a friend on FB of Shalva or has her email? Might help to let her know someone needs her input on shunts.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> COCKER
> 
> Who did you PM?


Shalva. She's had a dog with a shunt who was repaired surgically.


----------



## Cocker+GoldenR (Aug 26, 2011)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Shalva. She's had a dog with a shunt who was repaired surgically.


 
Yes, I just Pm'd her, Thank You so so so much!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Shalva*

Let us know what Shalva says.
Praying for Zidanne.


Praying for Zidanne and you-hope you get a reply from Shalva.
If you need more info on Ellie from As Good As Gold, in Illinois, just call them and email them.

http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/...r-Rescue-of-Northern-Illinois/164857363543425


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

I am here and i left a message on cockers wall... 
Yes I have had two dogs with shunts both were repaired surgically. I gave some basic diet information... the problem with shunts in large dogs is that they are almost always internal to the liver... finding information on this online is difficult at best as it is a completely different disease process in large dogs that it is in small dogs where shunts are unfortunatey common and they are outside the liver. 

I have dealt with both... my bing had an intrahepatic shunt that was repaired by chick weisse a nationally known researcher/surgeon at the Animal Medical center in NYC and he also repaired an extrahepatic shunt on Cody the flat coat we rescued .... I am happy to answer any questions that she might have once she gets the bile acid results... shunts are not the death sentences that they once were 
s


----------



## Cocker+GoldenR (Aug 26, 2011)

Shalva
Thank you so so so much!! The vet did the bile acid test on friday and tomorrow we'll have the results, crossing our fingers that it is NOT a liver shunt, but his symptoms match those of LS, our vet and the internal medicine specialist she talked to are almost sure that it is, so we'll have to see tomorrow. I got in touch with the yahoo group dogliverdisease and the lady that owns it ( funny that we have the same name, not very common in the U.S.A) was very helpful and gave me some tips to feed him until we can get the Hills or RC from the vet, incidentally, Mr Zidanne has been doing awesome this weekend, eating all his food and having energy to play around a little bit at a time, and enough to fight Amaya!! he bit her when he finished his food and went to take hers, so scary!!! so now they are separated at meal time.
One again, thanks everyone for your words of encouragement, I will be updating tomorrow when we get the results, keeping our fingers crossed for good news :crossfing


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

I have a full teaching schedule tomm. so I will try and check in during my office hours...


----------



## Cocker+GoldenR (Aug 26, 2011)

*Got the test results back, I am devastated*

Well
I just talked to our vet to get the test results, as she suspected the bile acid test is positive for liver shunt, his liver is severely damaged at this point so only surgery would be the solution, BUT he is also severely anemic and has heartworms, our vet and the rescue vet both agree that there is nothing else we can do for him, he has less than a 10% chance of making it through surgery, and it is very very expensive, so with a very very heavy heart we are gonna have to say goodbye, I can't stop crying, my heart is broken, how can I look into his big brown eyes knowing that soon I am gonna have to let him go, I don't know what to tell my children, they love him and this past weekend he has had some energy, not to play rough, but he would just go into their bedroom while they played and whatched them do their thing, my 4 year old daughter knows he is not feeling well and she sits by him petting him and singing made up songs about how beautiful he is and how much she loves him ( ok, and putting a PINK blanket over him) how in the world do I make her understand what is gonna happen? I am devastated. Thank You so much for your support.

Olga.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

How awful and tragic. He's so young and so adorable.
My heart goes out to you and your whole family. It's just not fair.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh no, how tragic. I'm so very very sorry. I'll be praying for both him and your family. Know that we will stand by you during this difficult time. Hugs.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Cocker+GoldenR said:


> Well
> I just talked to our vet to get the test results, as she suspected the bile acid test is positive for liver shunt, his liver is severely damaged at this point so only surgery would be the solution, BUT he is also severely anemic and has heartworms, our vet and the rescue vet both agree that there is nothing else we can do for him, he has less than a 10% chance of making it through surgery, and it is very very expensive, so with a very very heavy heart we are gonna have to say goodbye, I can't stop crying, my heart is broken, how can I look into his big brown eyes knowing that soon I am gonna have to let him go, I don't know what to tell my children, they love him and this past weekend he has had some energy, not to play rough, but he would just go into their bedroom while they played and whatched them do their thing, my 4 year old daughter knows he is not feeling well and she sits by him petting him and singing made up songs about how beautiful he is and how much she loves him ( ok, and putting a PINK blanket over him) how in the world do I make her understand what is gonna happen? I am devastated. Thank You so much for your support.
> 
> Olga.


I am so sorry.  Have you spoken with the rescue at all? I know it sounds like it's the end but maybe they have another suggestion.

How awful for you to go through this, my heart hurts for you and your family.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I am so terribly sorry. Words cannot express how my heart is breaking for you and your family (especially the children). Its difficult for any of us, nevermind the kids. Thank you for loving Z so much and giving him the opportunity to feel love and caring before crossing to the bridge. I will send prayers for you that you find strength for not only Z, but also for your children. In my thoughts and prayers....Luisa


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

I have been following your story. I'm so sorry you're all going through this. I'm so thankful Zidanne is with you and has felt such love from you and your entire family. I will be praying for you all.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

I have some thoughts on this but you have to do what is best with the information that you have. I guess my question for you is do you have to do anything now? How can they tell his liver is damaged...??? 

If he is acting healthy on the new food..... if you put the metronidizol and lactulose into place and then recheck his blood work in a couple weeks perhaps he can be medically managed. 

Remember the surgeries of the past had a very high mortality rate but not the new ones... yes they are expensive I will acknowledge that but the death rate is much much lower than it used to be and many vets are not aware of the new developements in shunt surgery... the one that bing had was basically like a cardiac catheterization but into the liver. 

Even if you decide against surgery... if he is feeling good and with meds he could have many more years and honestly without a liver biopsy the bile acid tests and straight blood work doesn't tell you how damaged the liver is.. it just tells you that he has a shunt or not. 

just my two cents 
it is a hard decision but I am not sure it is one that has to be made today or tomm.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Shalva said:


> I have some thoughts on this but you have to do what is best with the information that you have. I guess my question for you is do you have to do anything now? How can they tell his liver is damaged...???
> 
> If he is acting healthy on the new food..... if you put the metronidizol and lactulose into place and then recheck his blood work in a couple weeks perhaps he can be medically managed.
> 
> ...


I had a foster dog for a very short time (4 hours) about a year ago. When I noticed a fair amount of blood coming from her urethra. I met the rescue at the e/r vet and they determined she had something wrong with her liver. The rescue org decided to take the dog back since it was obvious she was pretty sick. It was determined by their vet she had some sort of liver abnormality. I think it was prob a liver shunt as listed above. CARRIE was given back to her original foster Mom who was devastated by the news and wanted to adopt her. She is still doing well at over a year and a half old. They did not opt for surgery, but are "managing" her, whatever that means. Of course, Carrie was not heartworm positive, which very well may be also compromising Zidanne's health. 

In any case, if Zidanne seems to be doing OK right now, perhaps waiting and getting more information/tests may be the way to go. Whatever you and the rescue decide, I am sure you will do whats best for him. HUGS...


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Does anyone know if Milk Thistle would benefit Zidanno?

I started Frankie on it and he has shown some improvement. He has a mass on his spleen and his liver levels are high. We honestly thought we would have to let him go, but he keeps Trucking Along and he is a happy Boy.

I will keep Zidanno in my prayers as well as your family.



I also agree with Shalva, you might have more time with him.


----------



## Cocker+GoldenR (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi again

We don't have to make a decission right away ( I think, since I have not been able to reach the rescue yet, I've left 3 messages) so far my thoughts are that as he is doing OK by now, we are gonna keep managing him until I see that he does not have good quality of life, the vets are taking into consideration all of his issues, his anemia is an autoimmune kind, his immune system attacks itself, the treatment for this is high doses of prednisone ( sp?) which he is on now, but the pred is bad for the liver which is failing, then we believed he was low heartworm, well the tests from last week show he has a high infestation, of course he cannot be treated because he is not strong enough, so far he is on pred and metrodinazol ( sp?), I have to stop by the clinic tomorrow to pick up the Royal Canin food and talk about lactulose and see what other options we might have. The vets say that it is just so much going on against him that it is just a matter of time for things to go downhill fast. I don't know what to think anymore, I find info that gives me hope for one issue and then really bad outcome with his other stuff, so I guess we'll just have to wait and see.
Thank You for reading my rants. Olga.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

My Cody was adopted knowing he had AIHA ( hemolytic anemia... a form of autoimmune anemia). And it is managed with large doses of prednisone as the first line. Other drugs can be used along with it too. For that aspect of his situation, this is the best site: Meisha's Hope; A guide to canine autoimmune hemolytic anemia Many vets are not up to date with its treatment also. Poor baby..... is there any way you could have him seen at a vet school/hospital? They are usually the choice for extra complicated cases such as this.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Cocker+GoldenR said:


> Hi again
> 
> We don't have to make a decission right away ( I think, since I have not been able to reach the rescue yet, I've left 3 messages) so far my thoughts are that as he is doing OK by now, we are gonna keep managing him until I see that he does not have good quality of life, the vets are taking into consideration all of his issues, his anemia is an autoimmune kind, his immune system attacks itself, the treatment for this is high doses of prednisone ( sp?) which he is on now, but the pred is bad for the liver which is failing, then we believed he was low heartworm, well the tests from last week show he has a high infestation, of course he cannot be treated because he is not strong enough, so far he is on pred and metrodinazol ( sp?), I have to stop by the clinic tomorrow to pick up the Royal Canin food and talk about lactulose and see what other options we might have. The vets say that it is just so much going on against him that it is just a matter of time for things to go downhill fast. I don't know what to think anymore, I find info that gives me hope for one issue and then really bad outcome with his other stuff, so I guess we'll just have to wait and see.
> Thank You for reading my rants. Olga.


 
Olga,
It isn't rants it is just a Mom that has a very heavy load to carry.
I wish there was something I could do for you.
Sending cyber HUGS!
June


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so sorry the news is not better. Love him every minute, take lots of pictures, and tell your kids he is sick and might not get well, you will be surprised how much they understand and the compassion they are capable of. I hope with management of all his problems he will have a long time with you.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Cocker+GoldenR said:


> Hi again
> 
> We don't have to make a decission right away ( I think, since I have not been able to reach the rescue yet, I've left 3 messages) so far my thoughts are that as he is doing OK by now, we are gonna keep managing him until I see that he does not have good quality of life, the vets are taking into consideration all of his issues, his anemia is an autoimmune kind, his immune system attacks itself, the treatment for this is high doses of prednisone ( sp?) which he is on now, but the pred is bad for the liver which is failing, then we believed he was low heartworm, well the tests from last week show he has a high infestation, of course he cannot be treated because he is not strong enough, so far he is on pred and metrodinazol ( sp?), I have to stop by the clinic tomorrow to pick up the Royal Canin food and talk about lactulose and see what other options we might have. The vets say that it is just so much going on against him that it is just a matter of time for things to go downhill fast. I don't know what to think anymore, I find info that gives me hope for one issue and then really bad outcome with his other stuff, so I guess we'll just have to wait and see.
> Thank You for reading my rants. Olga.


Is it possible for you to visit a vet school? 

UF VetMed Home UF|College of Veterinary Medicine

UFL is in Gainesville if I remember correctly, which is about 6 hours from Pensacola. Maybe you could have your current vet fax Z's records to the vet clinic there and have a specialist look at them and see if he/she can suggest anything further.

I had to consult a veterinary school years ago and I was floored by how professional and helpful they were.

Again, I'm sorry you're dealing with this. Your last post made me almost cry, I can tell you're really torn up about Z and his health problems.


----------



## Cocker+GoldenR (Aug 26, 2011)

Well I guess it is not up to us anymore, my husband has talked to the rescue and they want him back, they are picking him up tomorrow, they say they are gonna be doing more tests and they want their vet to do it, so that's it, we have to give him back, it breaks my heart that he might not have long to live and is gonna be doing so in a vet clinic instead of in a home but he is not legally ours ( adoption was never final since we were fostering to adopt). My children are not taking it too well, sometimes life sucks.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

OMG, that's so so sad. I'm so very sorry. You're right .... that just sucks!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Oh NO! Make sure you let them know you would want to keep him with you if they would let you. I feel it would be for Zidanne's best interest to be with a family, not in a medical facility once the testing is done. I'm so sorry....


----------



## Cocker+GoldenR (Aug 26, 2011)

Jax's Mom said:


> Oh NO! Make sure you let them know you would want to keep him with you if they would let you. I feel it would be for Zidanne's best interest to be with a family, not in a medical facility once the testing is done. I'm so sorry....


 

They know we want to keep him, I have a feeling that it is a financial thing, our vet does not want to give them a discount..... so I am just guessing here, but I think that has something to do with it, I will ask tomorrow when they pick him up. Thank you all for your support.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Wait, wait, wait! Can't you offer to take him to their vet for the tests so you can keep fostering him?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

what rescue did he come from?


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

It was sad enough and now this.

My heart goes out to you and your whole family. I'll keep you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Zidanne*

Zidanne

I am so very sorry to read this. Please let us know what they say.
How heartbreaking for you and Zidanne.
I think you are right though that maybe the vet won't give them a discount because you have him.


----------



## Cocker+GoldenR (Aug 26, 2011)

It is done, I just dropped him off with the rescue, my heart is breaking, it is actual physical pain that I'm feeling. The rescue lady was really concerned about Zidanne as well as for my family, the feel they have let us down and did this to us, but there was no way to know all his underlaying problems without extensive tests, only when we asked our vet to do them is when we have found out what was going on, they, as a last straw, are taking him *to* Birmingham to see a surgeon ( the same our vet was gonna referr us to to do the surgery) he has already seen the tests and has said there is no way he is gonna make it through surgery, but the rescue wants him to, at least, see Zidanne and see if there is anything else that can be done. There is not much hope as he also is in renal failure ( my vet did not tell me that, I guess I was such a slobbering mess on the phone she did not want to upset me more than I already was), I have asked them if, for some kind of miracle, Z gets better we want him back, and if we have reached the end, for them to be with him as he crosses the rainbow bridge, they have promised they will be there as they have always been when they have had to make that decision for a rescue dog. The only small comfort that I have is that, at least in his last days, he has been spoiled rotten and loved by all of us, this is all so unfair. I am trying to keep it together for my little ones, the 9 year old is having a hard time but he is in school and can take his mind off it for a while, the 4 year old is crying because she misses him already, the 20 month old keeps going to the crate calling for Zidanne and I just have this pressure on my chest, I am gonna put them down for a nap and get in the shower and cry my eyes out, hopefully I will feel a little better afterwards. To add insult to injury my husband is away on some military training so it's just me, ughhh
Thanks to all of you that have been there for me during this past days, only dog lovers can understand the pain I have. Love to all. Olga.


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

sending big hugs your way it sounds like you need them
I hope by some miracle however small that you get your Zidanne back


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cocker&Golden*

Cocker&Golden

My heart is breaking for Zidanne and for you-I am praying for a miracle.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so very sorry this has worked out this way. I hope you will stay in touch with the rescue to see how he's doing. The rescue I volunteer for has dogs that are medically not adoptable, and we have wonderful loving foster homes that keep them and take care of them until the end...if you feel up to it maybe you could offer to be a permanent foster for Zidanne until a final decision needs to be made. 

This is so heartbreaking for you and your family, and so unfair that Zidanne may not get the future he deserves.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Olga, I'm so sorry this has happened to you and your family and Zidanne. It sounds like he is in good hands with the rescue. I will hope and hope that something can be done to make him better.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Olga*

Olga

Checking in on you, Zidanne and your family. You are all in my prayers!!


----------



## Cocker+GoldenR (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi
Sorry I have not been around this past couple of days. I have not heard anything from the rescue, left 3 messages and emails and nothing so far ( I know they were going to get 2 rescues this weekend so probably they are busy with that), I have this sinking feeling that he is gone, last night when I was just about to fall asleep( you know when you are just a that point that you are not fully awake, but not asleep yet?) I heard Zidanne's panting, I sat down only to realize it was just my imagination, or maybe he came back one last time? ( i know it sounds crazy!), but I don't know I just have this bad feeling that he has passed away, I want to know either way, specially for my kids, the little ones miss him a lot but the 9 year old is having the hardest time, yesterday it broke my heart when I went to put his homework inside his folder to take to school, I opened the folder and ALL OVER the inside he had written: I love Zidanne, I miss Zidanne, I want him back, I wish Zidanne did not have heartworms!! so sad, he does not show his feelings very much and I guess that is his way to deal with how he is feeling, by writing instead of saying it out loud, he keeps asking if Z is coming back, I have told him that he was really really sick and most likely would not get better, but he is just a child ( very innocent too) and has hopes that Z is coming back. The rescue lady told me they were picking 2 new dogs up this weekend and that one of them sounded perfect for us, but now I am having second thoughts about another rescue, I do not want the children to go through this again, what if the next dog does not work out, not for health issues, but temperament wise? I was entertaining the possibility of buying a puppy from a reputable breeder, but I feel bad because I believe in rescuing dogs in need, I don't know!!! my mind is going a million mile an hour!!!
Anyways, thank you for being there "listening" to me, I will let you guys know what has happened with Z as soon as I hear. Love, Olga


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so very sorry for this whole darned situation. I would hope the rescue would have the common courtesy to get back with you and realize how bonded you were in even a short amount of time. Hugs to you and your family... you're in my prayers, as is Zidanne.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I hope the rescue has just been busy and hasn't had time to get back to you... I'd think if Zidanne passed on they would call you immediately, so I hope he is still hanging on. That story about your son was heartbreaking, poor guy. Again, I'm so sorry for you, your family, and Zidanne.


----------



## Cocker+GoldenR (Aug 26, 2011)

*Heard from the rescue!!!!*

HI there

I heard from the rescue!!!! Zidanne is still around!!! they have decided they are gonna do the surgery, a vet is donating his time and doing it for free!! the rescue just has to pay for the medication and anesthesia, it will be around 900$, somebody has donated 500 and one of the rescue ladies is putting 200 and we are gonna donate the 200 that's left to make the 900 so he can have this surgery, it is very very risky but they feel he can make it :crossfing, after that he won't be able to come back to us, he needs a quiet place to recover from surgery and go through heartworm treatment, and unfortunately our house is anything but quiet with 3 rambunctious children, it is sad but I do understand that they want the best for him and so do we, I trust that they are gonna find him the best of homes so he can recover from all this and start the new life he deserves, I will never forget his big brown eyes and hopefully I can keep in touch to know how he is doing. The rescue is always getting new dogs in need of homes so hopefully one of them fits into our family, I am also starting to research breeders in FL, just in case we decide to go the puppy route ( the kids would love to have a puppy). I wii keep y'all updated as I hear about the surgery. Olga.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

So glad the rescue got back with you and that there is hope for Zidanne--many thoughts and prayers going out for him. While he will need a quiet home for recovery purposes, is there a possibility he would go to a foster home during that time period and then return to you? 

If not, don't give up getting a puppy from a rescue. I know that Adopt-a-Golden (AGA) out of Atlanta currently has several puppies and that there is one that is about 8 months not currently listed on their site that will make some family a fantastic companion.


----------



## Cocker+GoldenR (Aug 26, 2011)

Jealous1!! Thanks for your reply, I think they are gonna be looking for a home for Z after surgery, because he also has to go through heartworm treatment it will be a few months before he would be ready to come back to us and I am not sure the rescue would want to wait so long before placing him? 
Thank you for the info for Adopt a Golden Atlanta! will be looking to their dogs too!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cocker*

Cocker

So glad to read that the rescue is going to do what is best for Zidanne-the surgery.
Praying that the rescue finds a very quiet home for Zidanne to recover in and then has his Heartworm Treatment.

Adopt a Golden in Atlanta is a wonderful org., too!!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Sent you a p.m. w/ a little more info on AGA.


----------



## Cocker+GoldenR (Aug 26, 2011)

jealous1 said:


> Sent you a p.m. w/ a little more info on AGA.


 
Got it, sent you a PM back.

Thank You so much.Olga


----------

